# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Placas conmemorativas en los embalses

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Gracias a una fotografía que ha enviado FEDE desde Sevilla se me ha ocurrido abrir este hilo en el foro para que aportemos fotografías de las placas conmemorativas que en muchos embalses existen con motivo de su inauguración. 
Yo tengo varias, unas, de una época en la que los textos de las placas eran todo un símbolo de la época, hablaban de "paz fecunda" y cosas por el estilo. Las más actuales son meros "monumentos" sin ninguna carga política de fondo. 
Otras, como la que FEDE aporta en otro hilo (y que espero que cuelgue también en éste) es algo más poética, pero al más puro estilo de los años sesenta.
¡A ver qué sale de este hilo! ¡Ánimo!  

Un saludo
Antonio

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## FEDE

muy bueno antonio el primero me a costado un poquito leerlo pero al final lo he conseguido  :Big Grin:  aqui te dejo la mia aunque es distinta como tu dices. un saludo a todos.  :Wink:

----------


## Algodor

Aquí os dejo una inscripción en una plaza de marmol del año 1795 del Pantano  de Tibi, que por cierto, está olvidado y abandonado, siendo este el embalse en funcionamiento mas antiguo de Europa.

----------


## Xuquer

> Aquí os dejo una inscripción en una plaza de marmol del año 1795 del Pantano  de Tibi, que por cierto, está olvidado y abandonado, siendo este el embalse en funcionamiento mas antiguo de Europa.



Abandonado del todo no esta, lee : 
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=487

----------


## Luján

> Aquí os dejo una inscripción en una plaza de marmol del año 1795 del Pantano  de Tibi, que por cierto, está olvidado y abandonado, siendo este el embalse en funcionamiento mas antiguo de Europa.





> Abandonado del todo no esta, lee : 
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=487


En el mismo hilo que comenta Xuquer se puede leer, tengo que reconocer que yo también me he engañado, que no es el más antiguo de Europa, ni siquiera de España.

Una de las presas (con embalse y aún en funcionamiento) más antiguas de España es la del Cornalbo, en Mérida, creada por los romanos.

----------


## lenos

Añado un par más... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*Embalse de Leiva (La Rioja). Capacidad 2,38 hm3.*





*
Embalse de Ordunte (Burgos). Capacidad 22 hm3.*

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui dejo otra para la colección es del embalse de los Hurones en la cuenca Atl. Andaluza.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

No tengo perdón ...me he pasado por alto este hilo que creaste Antonio, pero espero no llegar tarde aun je je je...aquí tienes mi aportación, el monumento del Salto de Belesar...próximamente tomaré una imagen del lugar en el que se enclava el monumento en sí.





Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

Monolito de granito sobre la presa de Almendra.
Yo nunca me había parado a fotografiar (ni siquiera las había visto) las placas conmemorativas o de inauguración hasta que vi esta, que por su tamaño en un solo bloque de granito me llamó la atención.

----------


## Luján

Aquí van las placas de Benagéber y Loriguilla:


Aquí se han tomado la Ley de Memoria Histórica de aquellas maneras  :Mad: , la luz no acompaña para leerla  :Frown: .


¿Restos jeroglíficos de 1950?


Se supone que aquí estaba la placa conmemorativa de Loriguilla (le han pueso una placa verde encima  :Confused: )

----------


## FEDE

Aqui os dejo fotos del escudo y placa del embalse de Iznajar.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo una foto de la placa del embalse Canales.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Donan

Aqui va la mia, ya esta en otro post, (en el de la presa de El Villar), esta en medio del muro en la fachada del pequeño edificio restaurado, saludos...

----------

